# The friendliest dog



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

When walking down the street or in the park Penny wants to great EVERYONE. If she didn't follow me around the house I would think she was looking for a new owner with the way she enthusiastically greets every stranger on the road. When going for a walk we have to stop and wait for each person to pass us before she will continue walking. 

Is this typical vizzy behavior? Are they all this way or is my little pup strange in that she isn't afraid of anything and is very curious about the world?


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Toby is exactly the same! He doesn't realise that not everybody wants to stroke him, cuddle him, and tell him how beautiful he is!! (Although because he's a vizsla, most do ;-) )


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson, now 16 months, didn't really have any fear either. Super friendly and happy to see everyone. Even if another dog doesn't like him, he goes in to hug and love on the owner


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Thankfully Penny is so pretty almost everyone wants to love on her as much as she wants to love on them. I am worried that when she becomes a teenager she is going to run off to see some other dog and no amount of calling is going to get her to come back.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2014)

So pleased to have read this post. Our 15 week old pup, Meg, is exactly the same. She even wants to great people that cycle past...quickly! On the plus side it means she is getting socialised and used to other dogs pretty quickly. She is the friendliest thing going.


----------



## Nudge23 (Feb 9, 2014)

Our 5 month old Nudge is the same...I would say almost to the point of being naive. He comes to work with me on a daily basis and has been since he was 12 weeks old. Of course 90% of people fall in love instantly and don't mind the "friendliness" but being the new kid on the block, he has also spent countless hours trying to win the hearts of the older grumpy dogs and the non-dog people I work with. It's hilarious!


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Guess most Vs are friendly, Hunter was the same, he is 7 month now, we had to actually correct his super friendly behavior, as he got bigger, he started to jump on people to great them. Being friendly is nice, but I wouldn't encourage it so much, as not everyone likes a dog jumping on them. Sometimes they get out of control. 

Cheers.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Although M isn't a jumper, he has taken to seeing a dog and sprinting off to say hello to it. I know I need to train him to check with me before he goes to greet a dog, but I'm not how to begin to introduce this behaviour.

He sometimes starts running towards dogs who don't look friendly, or whose owners are struggling to control them on a lead already, and I need to get him checking whether to go.

I know it can be done, there are some things already he won't do without checking, but I can't think how to start this one off.

Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Please just keep in mind that not every dog, or person, wants yours running up to them. As soon as I see a dog running for mine I have to holler for the owner to recall their dog as my male will growl and bare teeth which sometimes sets off the other dog into attack instead if heading the warning. This is why I like leash laws and only visit off leash areas that I can see a great distance and only at off peak times. I've kicked dogs more than once in the past due to lack of recall obedience. So please please please make sure your will obey before letting them run free to strange dogs.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby isn't really like this, especially if she's on her lead,she's fine and enthusiastic when it's people she knows, not so fine if a stranger tries to force a friendship on her.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have to share a story from last summer at the beach. The dogs and I had been walking / playing at the beach for a couple of hours and we were heading back to the car. I had both dogs on leashes and we were walking past a lady and her small dog. I constantly get stopped by people asking about Cash and this lady stopped us. I could tell right off that she felt bad for Cash because of his leg and I was telling her that it really doesn't bother him much and while I was talking she was petting Cash and he was getting really excited - now keep in mind, he was a mess! He was wet and his mouth was foamy with slobber and there was sand stuck in his slobber, frankly I didn't want him rubbing up against me.  Well he stood up on his back legs and this lady leaned forward to catch him and give him a hug - I gave her fair warning that he was filthy and she probably didn't want to do that but her reply was "it's ok, I have a dog" and as she was saying this she looks down to see Cash sliding down the front of her shirt with his mouth leaving a slobbery, sand/dirt filled path. The look on her face was priceless as she tried to act like she wasn't totally disgusted by the mess he'd left behind. Cash couldn't have been happier to meet a new friend and even get a hug, but that poor lady probably learned a lesson about hugging friendly, slobbery dogs on the beach.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

SteelCityDozer said:


> Please just keep in mind that not every dog, or person, wants yours running up to them.


Hi SCD, my Vs recall has been great, it's just gone downhill recently and I really want to train him to check with me before he runs off to greet people. I'm sure there's a way to do this, and we've trained him to do all sorts of other things so I know he'll learn it, I just need a starting point.

On leash isn't necessary most of the time in our park as he's so well behaved (not a jumper, not interested in kids, just likes wandering about sniffing things), and he'd never get tired if he was on leash, but if I've missed the point please correct me.

All tips welcome, because I am well aware that not everyone wants a Morris coming to say hello.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

@CatK - We have the same problem. Dexter thinks everyone in the world (human and dog) exists to be his best friend. Ironically, on lead he will sit calmly most of the time if there's someone he wants to watch or meet, but off leash he thinks everyone is fair game. We're working on the e-collar training right now, so hopefully we'll have control over his recall off leash, but would love some training suggestions for how to get him to ask for "permission" to meet someone new.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

@catk, I wasn't meaning to be offensive, but with forums and email it's sometimes difficult to tell. I'm just putting out the reminder that as much as we love our dogs and want so many things for them, the world is full of dog owners not as responsible as ourselves. It's just terribly frustrating to me as the owner of a dog that fears others, when a strange one comes approaching off leash when there are clear leash laws! I love leash laws for the protection of my pups. However in an off leash area my expectations are a little different and I'm always on the offensive. Going at off peak times in less than desirable weather where I can see a great distance out if something is coming. And when I do see another person or dog or whatever, I recall and my dogs are not allowed to engage another. That is for predetermined safe play dates. The last time Dozer was but by another dog the owners words just moments before were "they're friendly". And then he was too afraid to pull his to pits off my boy. 

So I guess my suggestion would be that you train your dog to not greet people unless they get the "friend" command. When you see them approaching another, recall. Then let them know to heel or greet. I was always told in training that the humans should be the first to greet, then dogs if appropriate. 

This probably isn't much help. And I should probably get one of those yellow leashes for my dog. But only responsible owners like us would know what it means so I doubt much would be saved.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know how many people are aware of the Yellow Dog Project. I do know it needs more exposer.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't ever had that problem or association.
The only way I could see that happening is if 
1 the dog is not correctly trained to the recall command.
2 you waited until your dog was engaged with the person/dog.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

@organicthoughts - Good thing to think about. We're not using the e-collar just for that scenario, but just to make him think twice about blowing us off when give him the "here" command in general. He's a pretty bold boy, so I'm not too worried about him becoming fearful.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our girl was like what many of you describe for a long time when she was younger. Our trainer saw her try to take off to go greet a stranger at the training facility once and we immediately got schooled. She said it is crucial for the dog to learn it is never to leave you for another person or dog without permission. I cannot recall which we learned first, but the basics are to teach the dog "the greeting routine". On leash, you walk towards a person, about five feet away you put your dog in a sit/stay and step in front of them so they cannot see the person. You step forward, shake hands, greet the person, etc, you can then step back next to your dog, give a treat and release them by saying "go say hi" or whatever you want to use. To reinforce this, anytime the dog tries to leave you to go to another person or dog (on leash) you immediately turn the other direction and start walking. Same thing if the dog breaks the stay in the greeting routine. If you are walking past a person or other dog, you would also say "leave it" as you are approaching and possibly give a quick leash correction if they start showing interest in taking off. 

Our trainer said it must be you that decides that a person is safe to greet, not the dog. At some point after doing this enough times, Ellie got it. Now she looks to me for guidance on if it is okay to approach someone. I kind of miss the sweet innocence of her wanting to love everyone, but in reality I know this is safer for her.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

@SCD, that's ok, this is something I have noticed is a problem (our problem) and I want to fix it. Morris is more than capable of learning a new behaviour (although I wish I'd known to train it while he was little!), and I'm willing to put the effort in. It's just not safe for him the way he behaves now.

I do know about the yellow leash/ribbon, but the way we are now that wouldn't help us (I know this isn't ok). Morris's recall was great, but he's hit 9 months and now when he sees a dog he sprints off. It's scary. He doesn't usually go close, he dances around about 2 metres away from them, but it's no good. 

_"the basics are to teach the dog "the greeting routine". On leash, you walk towards a person, about five feet away you put your dog in a sit/stay and step in front of them so they cannot see the person. You step forward, shake hands, greet the person, etc, you can then step back next to your dog, give a treat and release them by saying "go say hi" or whatever you want to use. To reinforce this, anytime the dog tries to leave you to go to another person or dog (on leash) you immediately turn the other direction and start walking. Same thing if the dog breaks the stay in the greeting routine. If you are walking past a person or other dog, you would also say "leave it" as you are approaching and possibly give a quick leash correction if they start showing interest in taking off."_

That's really useful thank you FLgatorgirl. It sounds like I'm going to have to keep him on leash more until this is sorted out. How do I get him tired if I have to keep him on leash?

Thanks everyone, I do appreciate the help.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

@catK, we have the same problem with H although he is a lot better now (he's 2.) His main problem is that he's a jumper- at full height he can lick people's faces  We still have to recall him when we see a person coming, put him on the lead and bring him up to the person to be introduced. My husband can get him to heel off lead and I admit he usually is pretty good- however there have been a few muddy coats/angry people due to him not behaving so I'm happier with him on the lead! I pray for the day that he can just walk past people without feeling the need to jump up!

To stop Morris running off, you could try recalling him as soon as you see another person/dog- before he has the chance to get too fixed on it and then ignore your commands? Or if you are really worried about his recall, you could try him on a long line/check cord- this gives him more freedom but means you know you will get him back if you need to. We did with this for a few months when H was 10-13m as his recall went- it's a normal teenage V thing I think and he will grow out of it!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

@Hbomb, yikes, thank goodness Morris isn't a jumper, and he's also not even a teeny bit aggressive, he's always shocked and stands completely still when dogs get aggressive with him. But I shouldn't be letting him get himself into that situation. It's not safe for him, or the other dog, it's worrying for all humans involved...

Morris's heel has been coming along well recently, not amazingly, but steadily, so I'll use the lead too. I have a long line from puppy days so I'll dig it back out again I think. Thanks for the words of support


----------

